# Could you live in a house full of bugs?



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi.....
okay this has been an on-going arguement that I have had w/ my dh for four years now..... long story short our house becomes infested w/ these little bugs called springtails every spring through the summer until about september every year. We have had out every single kind of specialist trying to figure out what is going on in our house with no luck of fixing it. The bugs are EVERYWHERE!..... on the floors and walls, in my childrens tubs of toys, in our drawers, in the kitchen cuboards, on the kitchen table, in the linens.... you name it! It really effects me emotionally!
Finally my dh said that we can move.... so our house has been on the market now for many many months with no offers..... I am soooooooo scared as we start to approach spring time.... I feel desparate to move to another home if we had the money...

Anyway.... today my dh told me that most people would be okay with our bug situation and not be so bothered as I am about it.... making me feel 'crazy'.........So .... how would this effect you? Am I over-reacting?


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

I could not live in a house full of bugs.


----------



## swellmomma (Jan 1, 2004)

Everything I am seeing about springtails is they need damp areas to live. PErhaps a dehumidifier as a start. I wonder if you have mold or rot in the walls somewhere in the house giving them a place to feed and multiply. I would not live in a house that infested. I have issues with fruit flies every couple months and that is more than enough for me to deal with, I wouldn't want something like that crawling all over my clothes, or kids things etc. You are not crazy for wanting to be out of there. My paranoia would have me thinking about those bugs crawling on my kids while they slept etc.

eta if are still there when they emerge this article might help to treat them http://www.bugspray.com/article/springtail.html


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

nope. no way. i could deal with doing certain activities, like cooking and just spending time in the house during the day, but i would have a really hard time sleeping. (based on the times we've caught bugs in our house!) you have my sympathy. i hope you can find a solution!


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you Mamas! It has been very hard on me these past four years.... I know it is sounds strange... but it effects me very much emotionally which then effects my life quite a bit! I am SAHM and we only have one car which my dh takes to work..... he just doesn't understand how it effects me!

Yes... at night.... I hate it!!

Our house is under 1000 feet and we run two entire home humidifiers! Yikes...

I agree... it must be in the walls somewhere! Last year we had almost 10 different people here trying to find the problem and an array of sprays that bothered me sooooo much!

Thank you again Mama!!!


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

You poor thing, you are NOT crazy, and I can see why it would affect you emotionally. Best of luck that you get an offer soon.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

No way. I thought my house was buggy because we have spiders and house centipede, but not that many and not everywhere like that.


----------



## suzyfakename (May 23, 2007)

after you have sold the house and moved, you and hubby should rent BUG with ashley judd. you may get a kick out of it. but wait until you are in a bug free home.
good luck selling.


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks you Mamas soooooo much!!! I can't tell you how much I appreciate it! At least I can now vent about it with you all! I am have always been embarassed about it because I do have a very clean home and I thought people would think that I am dirty or something.....

It sucks and I feel like I am going crazy!

Here is one..... cooking .... it totally stinks... I have to cover everything as I am cooking .... yucky! Look in all my bowls to make sure there are no bugs! And be VERY watchful at the dinner table..... how about killing one on the table next to your plate..... yeah.... YUMMY!


----------



## salmontree (Mar 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelS* 
Our house is under 1000 feet and we run two entire home humidifiers! Yikes...



You use two humidifiers? Maybe if you could get through the bug season without those it would help...

I would not be able cope w/ a house full of bugs.


----------



## lovemysunshine (Jul 13, 2005)

I know nothing about the kind of bugs you have, but we live in an area that gets crazy amounts of ants inside during the hot months. Basically from May/June until November or so, we are overrun with the darn things. We deal with it.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, I *could* do almost anything if I *had* to....

But I powerfully wouldn't want to deal with that kind of infestation.

Wishing you the best of luck in figuring out how to get rid of them.


----------



## superstella (Aug 25, 2006)

I had to google those to see what they were, and there is no WAY I could live with them! Especially as you described your cooking and eating scenario, poor you! You are a saint for dealing with them for this long. We have giant spiders here in the summer, and I can't deal with them either. You have my sympathy.


----------



## skai (Apr 21, 2007)

I too googled them and would never ever live with them. I mean, one or two every 3 months or so I could manage, but what you're describing.. I'd want to move too. I hope you get an offer soon!


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

We get infested with ladybugs as the weather gets colder. It is kind of annoying and creepy but it is not just our house so I'm not sure moving would solve it. I'm not planning to move.
If I were in your situation where it was so severe I couldn't cook or eat without bugs and was emotionally affecting me and we had done everything to try to resolve it then I'd definitely move.

I read this which confirmed they need humid conditions and gave a few ideas.


----------



## lovesdaffodils (Jul 11, 2007)

No way could I handle that. *shudder* I hope you guys get to move soon!


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

No, I definitely couldn't handle it. I hope you either get to move or figure out how to get them to go away!


----------



## SugarAndSun (Feb 6, 2005)

No! It would bother DH even more though. He gets all rallied up if we get some fruit flies. We got an infestation of moths last year and it ruined tons of food.


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

Couldn't read and not post to give you a







. I don't think you're crazy at all. I couldn't live in a house full of bugs.


----------



## Mallori (Mar 11, 2004)

I couldn't do it either. I am very intolerant of spiders, and most bugs. We have an exterminator come once a month. It stems from childhood events, and my fear is deep.

From what I understand of springtails, they need moisture, but it's not that your house is "damp", it's that it has an ideal nesting site. Springtails travel along moisture sites (drain pipes) and just follow water. If you treat the nesting areas, you may be able to eradicate them.

You said that your infestations happen from spring through summer. What kind of landscaping do you have around your house? Do you mulch? I would be highly suspect of an outdoor but close to house nesting site, and would look to those areas. What kind of specialists have you inquired with? Have you checked exterminators? Garden supply/landscaping businesses might be of help to you, they may have successfully dealt with them before. Again, they migrate, and in huge numbers. Killing them will do no good, unless you hit where they nest. Find that, and you may solve the issue. Good luck to you.


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank Mamas soooooooooooooo much for all the great advice and supportive words! I love my dh..... but he really has me feeling like I am crazy in this situation.... I wish I would have posted this along time ago....

Thank you again!


----------



## MiamiMami (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly, I think it would drive me friggin crazy. I'd move in with friends during the "season".

I am so sorry you have to deal with this Mama


----------



## Pogonia (Jan 29, 2007)

No, you are NOT crazy. I couldn't do it either.

I am so sorry for you.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

he has some low standards of comfort and cleanliness, IMO, if he could live with bugs like you're describing. Or even half as bad as you're describing.








Hope you can move ASAP!!!







:


----------



## HipGal (Aug 16, 2006)

I totally understand why you would be upset. I hate bugs! We get ants every winter and it is SO annoying. But at least they are generally visible and not hiding out in the toy bins. Still, I get pretty stressed and down when we have been fighting them for a long time.









I hope you are able to find out how to get rid of them! The people who buy your house will have the same problem otherwise.


----------



## lovemysunshine (Jul 13, 2005)

I hope you are able to move soon; they sound much worse than our ants.


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

You poor thing! Yikes








I have 2 questions for you though:

In some parts of the country you need to disclose that sort of an issue to the new buyers. what does your realtor say about this issue?
How do you know they are not in your "stuff" when you move. You may end up bringing them with you to your new home. (Uninvited guests are awful !) LOL







:
Hugs to you for putting up with that for so long


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

No. I like bugs generally, but when they infest my living space, I get weirded out. We're battling fleas right now, and not even a bad infestation, but the idea of bugs on my baby really, well, BUGS me. We already have persistent ants, and I don't need fleas hopping around. The worst thing is every time I see one, I can't STOP seeing them, even if they're not there. My mind plays tricks on me and it seems like they're everywhere. Psychologically, I could not do it for long. I'd break.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decluttering Nut* 
You poor thing! Yikes








I have 2 questions for you though:

In some parts of the country you need to disclose that sort of an issue to the new buyers. what does your realtor say about this issue?
How do you know they are not in your "stuff" when you move. You may end up bringing them with you to your new home. (Uninvited guests are awful !) LOL







:
Hugs to you for putting up with that for so long

I was thinking this same thing. Isn't there a clause that states "I know of no infestations in the home which I am selling" or some such wording. If you sell the house and don't disclose this, you may get yourself in a world of legal trouble.

However, did the PREVIOUS owner know about this and sell you the house without disclosing it?? Perhaps you can pursue that avenue to come to a solution.

You have my utmost sympathy. There is no way I could live like that. It would put an emotional strain on me, too... I don't think I could have gone on for 4 years like you.

One other suggestion... perhaps you could talk to your homeowner's insurance agent and see if they would cover the cost of busting through walls and getting under any crawl spaces to resolve the issue. Look at your policy and see if it covers resolving infestation issues. It would for termites, probably, and might for other bugs. Just a thought!


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you soooo much for all the wonderful and encouraging posts! Yes.... it is very hard on me! When it is the hardest I try and focus on the fact that many people do not even have a home and that I am Thankful that I do have a place to live.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decluttering Nut* 
You poor thing! Yikes








I have 2 questions for you though:

In some parts of the country you need to disclose that sort of an issue to the new buyers. what does your realtor say about this issue?
How do you know they are not in your "stuff" when you move. You may end up bringing them with you to your new home. (Uninvited guests are awful !) LOL







:
Hugs to you for putting up with that for so long


We have checked this out pretty throughly because I was VERY concerned as well! As far as we can tell we only need to disclose wood bearing insects that would do harm to the structure of the home. Springtails are just a HUGE nuisance... but do no harm. We REALLY believe that the old owners knew about this issue because they would not meet with us or talk with us when we bought the house.... and we bought it during the winter, so the bugs would have not been out. The old owners also made a laderal move.... so we are just guessing that they wanted out as badly as we do now!
We have spoke to an insect specialist last summer that came to our home and he said that he didn't think that the insects would be able to withstand a move.... and if they did they would need to find a damp place to live in the new home.... however..... it haunts me to think about taking them with us! I am still holding out sooooooo much hope that we sell in the colder months yet so we do not take them with us!
Yes.... I am very sorry for the people who buy this house with the problem.... we have done everything that we can afford to do to fix the problem... our entire house to the visiable eye has been inspected, bombed many times with bug spray, and treated in many other various ways... and we have taken everything away from the out side of our home that could have been causing it... so my guess is that they are in the walls. We just can't afford to start breaking through walls to find them... however, like the pp said.. I definitely am going to look into our insurance policy! Great Idea!

Thanks again Mamas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tofumama (Jan 20, 2004)

No.Freaking.Way.

I love all things nature, and am really against killing anything. But when you are on my 'turf' I cannot be responsible for what takes place. I would be moving as far and fast as possible. We have a ladybug 'infestation' but I don't mind those. Those Springbugs? :shudders: no thanks. DOn't blame you one bit, mama. I am surprised that NO one has been able to get rid of them? Are they coming in from the lawn/yard? Not that you want to treat your whole yard, but ...

Also, as far as selling the house...you may not have to disclose the bug situation, but if it were me buying your house and shortly thereafter I was hit with that infestation...I'd be comin' after you. Not to scare you, but I would definitely see if there is ANYTHING else you can do, maybe the EPA or some other insect group could help you at least get things under control. Nobody will get worked up over a few bugs but that many bugs? You couldn't even show your house without them being seen.

Ugh, mama...I hope you find a solution quick!


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

Are there any natural products you can use to ward them off? I use vinegar, cinnamon, and baking soda on my ant infestations that I get every single spring. It seems to do the trick...

I found this article which is basically an advertisement for some products that seem pretty lethal...but if they work then you can move!


----------



## Sexybookworm (Feb 5, 2008)

I definitely don't think your crazy. I did a search on the internet for "get rid of springtails" and found this:

http://http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2070.html

* Prevention*
Springtails are commonly found where there are sources of moisture. Any means to provide a drying effect in the home is very effective, such as the use of a fan or dehumidifier, or repairing plumbing leaks and dripping pipes. Avoid over-watering potted house plants and allow the soil to dry between watering, if possible. Outside the home, remove excessive mulch, moist leaves, prune shrubbery and ground cover, and eliminate low, moist areas around the house foundation to permit proper air circulation. Remove wet, moldy wood or other moldy items. Since springtails are attracted to light and may pass under lighted doorways at night, use good light discipline.

_and this_

http://http://en.allexperts.com/q/En...65/bug-rid.htm

"Springtails are moisture-dependent, and graze mostly on decaying organic matter, fungal spores, etc, so they aren't really anything more than a nuisance. You'll have to make the place bone-dry to deter them I suspect, and they will still frequent places like the shower. You might try diatomaceous earth or something like that to help dessicate them to death.

Springtails are among the most abundant of organisms (they are no longer classified as insects, by the way, but as "non-insect hexapods." Don't ask me why.), so you are in no danger of rendering them extinct by controlling them Please do as you see fit, but toxic chemicals, as you have apparently discovered, aren't terribly effective against them."

I know you said you tried everything but I hope that helps.


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

yikes! no way.


----------



## red_trillium (Aug 7, 2004)

i'm sorry. i really feel for you! when we moved about 1 1/2 years ago we had the whole house inspected, but not by a specific pest control person. our inspctor checked for things like termites, which there were none. after we moved in we realised that the house was really badly infected with cockroaches!! ewwww... we've been trying everything to get rid of them. it's awful, but i think after all this time we're finally putting a dent in the population. ick. but they are immune to practically everything.

i grew up out in the woods, i'm ok with bugs of all kinds, but these things in our house have just really drained me too. they invaded all my appliances in the kitchen. they like to live inside electronics. so my stero got infected and they broke it, we had to get rid of a lot of small appliances(including the microwave, i would see one inside it and turn it on and they still wouldn't die in there!!), they were all over inside the stove, and in the ice maker/water dispenser on the fridge. oh, and a couple got into the laptop and tv!

thankfully i haven't seen too many upstairs, or we would be out of here. lol i have seen them occasionally though, and it really creeps me out. my dh is awful about bugs though. he's really had a much harder time than me with it.

i can totally sympathise with how tiring it is emotionally to deal with something like this! having to deal with it day to day, trying everything under the sun and nothing working....

i hope you can find some solution soon!


----------



## swellmomma (Jan 1, 2004)

eewwwww roaches. just the thought of them makes me sick to my stomach. I would rather deal with the mice that come in from the field every fall than ever see a roach in my home. at least the mice get caught and killed by me or my cat, raoches I get creeped out just seeing them in the museum bug room.


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

Just a word of caution about contacting your home owner's insurance company. When you sell the house you will most likely have to provide the buyers with a Clue Report from your insurance company. The report will list each claim you have made on the house. Most also list claims you attemp to make, even if nothing comes of it and the insurance does not pay out. Just FYI.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Not just no but OMG NO WAY ON EARTH no!!!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

You are so *NOT* crazy. There is no freakin' way I could live in a situation like that, and I really don't know anyone who wouldn't have a problem with it. I hope you find a resolution soon.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Nope, I wouldn't live in a house like that. In college we moved into a place with cockroaches, and we ended up escrowing rent to get the landlord to get rid of the damn things. It was gross. So, no, I wouldn't live their. Bugs that bad is gross!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

it was the whole "in my kids' tub of toys" that got me.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Hell no. I'd be moving really quick if I had those.


----------



## ReadingMama (Mar 13, 2007)

My husband and I lived on on-campus apartments in college that were infested with roaches. If we took a picture off a wall they'd scatter everywhere. At certain times of the year, these centipede-type things would get in too and we'd crunch them under our feet as we walked. I couldn't imagine living that way now. It totally freaked me out. I think you should feel comfortable and safe in your home and it's not too much to expect a bug-free house.


----------



## pranamama (Nov 6, 2002)

we got ladybug blooms every spring, and it was shortlived. I couldn't kill them so I tried to gather them all up and get them outside. Any more would have bugged me lots. Other things and I feel like I'm living through a plague.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

No way!

I once lived in an apt building in Florida that was infested with roaches. Right after I moved in the neighbors warned me. The roaches would be there in a month and they were







. I did everything I could to rid the place of them. There were also termites, so the management company had the building tented. It killed all the termites and the roaches, but crickets moved in shortly thereafter. Soon after that I got the heck out of there. There is no way I could ever go through anything like that again.

My mom's house gets hit with ladybugs too and they bite her for some wierd reason. I don't care if they are pretty. If they were in my home, they'd be meeting the vacuum super quick.


----------



## PinkTerrier (Mar 16, 2004)

Have you tried boric acid powder in addition to the Roach Motel type things?

I used to live in an infested apartment in NYC, and had an elderly friend who lived next door whose apartment was infested even worse. Roaches were in the refrigerator gasket, the pantry, when the dog's food was put out the roaches would come running for some. My friend had become bedridden and the home health aides would to personal care but not cleaning. When my friend went into the hospital for awhile I cleaned her apartment from top to bottom and used boric acid powder and the roach motel types traps and it really seemed to clear the roach problem up.

Hope something works for you. It's awful always looking for, and finding, them everywhere.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *red_trillium* 
i'm sorry. i really feel for you! when we moved about 1 1/2 years ago we had the whole house inspected, but not by a specific pest control person. our inspctor checked for things like termites, which there were none. after we moved in we realised that the house was really badly infected with cockroaches!! ewwww... we've been trying everything to get rid of them. it's awful, but i think after all this time we're finally putting a dent in the population. ick. but they are immune to practically everything.

i grew up out in the woods, i'm ok with bugs of all kinds, but these things in our house have just really drained me too. they invaded all my appliances in the kitchen. they like to live inside electronics. so my stero got infected and they broke it, we had to get rid of a lot of small appliances(including the microwave, i would see one inside it and turn it on and they still wouldn't die in there!!), they were all over inside the stove, and in the ice maker/water dispenser on the fridge. oh, and a couple got into the laptop and tv!

thankfully i haven't seen too many upstairs, or we would be out of here. lol i have seen them occasionally though, and it really creeps me out. my dh is awful about bugs though. he's really had a much harder time than me with it.

i can totally sympathise with how tiring it is emotionally to deal with something like this! having to deal with it day to day, trying everything under the sun and nothing working....

i hope you can find some solution soon!


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 20, 2004)

I noticed that you said you run two humidifiers. Humidifiers and DEhumidifiers are two drastically different things. A dehumidifier is quite a bit larger than a humidifier, and louder. We have one and it has gotten rid of the spiders we had all over the place when we moved in. I don't ever see ANY bugs inside now that I think about it.... I used it for 2 weeks straight and now I'm using it twice a week. It really does wonders. Our neighbor lives in a basement where there is boatloads of moisture and he too has a dehumidifier and it has reduced mostiure and bugs tremendously.


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

I can and do. We have these ANTS. These horrid, horrid ants that live here... they go through my walls and live in my showerhead, my sink, and somewhere behind the stove. I can't get rid of them. tried Terro, combat gel, traps, chalk, soap, windex, febreeze, chinese chalk, bug bombs, fumigation, everything. They'll be gone or a week-- maybe-- and then come right back. My MIL swore up down and sideways they weren't leaving b/c I don't 'clean right' (to my dh) but when she came, she couldn't get rid of them, either. so  Anyhow. I now just resign myself to never leaving anything open on the counter for longer than 15 min, and putting bread, crackers, PB honey, and soy sauce in the fridge. Otherwise they eat through the containers and I scream because I no longer have PB 'cause the darned ants got it. So we live. I can't wait to move, but we can't do that and we've learned to deal. Of course, the next thing I"m going to try is St. Benedict medals over all the doors and windows. And my showerhead. See what I mean? I'm trying EVERYTHING. my daddy told me once the only thing that got bugs out of his house was a very sincere prayer to God: "DEAR GOD, PLEASE GET THESE BUGS OUT OF MY HOUSE, I CAN'T HANDLE IT ANYMORE, I'M GOING INSANE!" He said within a few days, they were all gone. I'm going to see, very soon...


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdmama33* 
Just a word of caution about contacting your home owner's insurance company. When you sell the house you will most likely have to provide the buyers with a Clue Report from your insurance company. The report will list each claim you have made on the house. Most also list claims you attemp to make, even if nothing comes of it and the insurance does not pay out. Just FYI.

_______________

I second that .... Be careful .. you may be leaving a "paper trail" .. which a new buyer could use against you ... They could come after you stating you had "knowledge of an issue"

Hugs again


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:

A dehumidifier is quite a bit larger than a humidifier, and louder. We have one and it has gotten rid of the spiders we had all over the place when we moved in.
Really? My husband will be really interested to hear that. We just moved to a house with a LOT of landscaping and much of it righ next to the house. We have a spider issue for part of the year. They're HUGE. Even tho it's only a few a week, my husband is FREAKING OUT. I will pass on this dehumidifier idea to him. It would be such a relief.

I can handle the occsional stray lizzard that's wandered in, but spiders (any bugs) belong in the yard.


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you Mamas SOOOOOOOOO MUCH! Thank you for your thoughts, encouraging words, and stories of your own bug problems! BIG hugs to you Mamas that have insect issues as well!!!!! I can't tell you how much I want to get out of this house and that of a fifth summer here just stinks!
I know that even though it is not "season'" yet.... I continue to find dead ones everyday in a new place because they are just everywhere! I dread going through boxes and tubs of our belongings....

Yes.... I agree a paper trail would not be a good idea right now. The only paper trail that we have is all the people that have come out here ove rthe years to help us try and fix the problem. Even though I feel terrible that the next owner will face this issue.... we are moving forward and trying to get the heck out of here!

Oops....Oh yes Mama!!!! I meant DE-humidifier!!! We run two whole house ones in the summer trying to pull all the humidity out of the house. It really does help control them..... as well as vacuuming the entire house everyday. Last year I was 9 months pregnant and vacuuming the entire house twice a day and vacuuming out ALL my kids toys and toy bins and our clothing drawers.... every day!


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saimeiyu* 
my daddy told me once the only thing that got bugs out of his house was a very sincere prayer to God: "DEAR GOD, PLEASE GET THESE BUGS OUT OF MY HOUSE, I CAN'T HANDLE IT ANYMORE, I'M GOING INSANE!" He said within a few days, they were all gone. I'm going to see, very soon...

Oh mama.... I am so sorry that you are dealing with this too!!! I have tried this prayer as well!! I do it many times a day and sometime just have a good cry while I say it...... I will keep trying as well!!!









Thanks again Mamas!!!


----------



## comfybuns (Apr 19, 2006)

I am so shocked that you all are worried about leaving a paper trail and NOT about the fact that whomever buys this house is unknowingly going into a bug infestation. It may not be illegal but it os definetely UNETHICAL.

How do you feel about the fact that you may have been sold this house by people who knew about the infestation?

How do you feel about the fact thta youwould knowingly be putting another family into what you consider hell?

arrghhh, I know mine isn't the popular opinion but I am truly saddened that I am in the minority on this.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a completely irrational fear of bugs - no freakin' way I could live in a house of bugs. I'm so sorry you have to deal with that. Hope you find a solution.


----------



## gargirl (Dec 30, 2006)

I would totally FREAK if my home were full of bugs!!!!

I say this, but we do have a ladybug problem and those little sugar ants.







Ugh. I wish they would both GO AWAY, but our housing is currently free so I am not going to complain too much.


----------



## gargirl (Dec 30, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I love our spiders. I let them live in the house because they hunt the other bugs. Any found in or too close to sleeping areas is moved to the basement.

Keeping things clean and dry really cuts down on most bugs. NOT our lady bugs or ants mind you, but I still have hope.


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *comfybuns* 
I am so shocked that you all are worried about leaving a paper trail and NOT about the fact that whomever buys this house is unknowingly going into a bug infestation. It may not be illegal but it os definetely UNETHICAL.

How do you feel about the fact that you may have been sold this house by people who knew about the infestation?

How do you feel about the fact thta youwould knowingly be putting another family into what you consider hell?

arrghhh, I know mine isn't the popular opinion but I am truly saddened that I am in the minority on this.

Hi Mama ~
I know what you are saying and believe me I am stuck in a hard place about this.... we have spend well over $1,000.00 trying to figure out what the problem is.... way too much than we can afford.... the next step would be to take out some walls or flooring... and we just can't do any more. Over the past four years I terribly wanted to contact the old owners and thank them for the bugs.... we know where they live and I want to confront them.... so I completely understand what you are saying.... but I am unsure what else I can do right now and actually my dh and I are now working on anyother routes to fixing it before it sells......


----------



## Radhanuga (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *comfybuns* 
I am so shocked that you all are worried about leaving a paper trail and NOT about the fact that whomever buys this house is unknowingly going into a bug infestation. It may not be illegal but it os definetely UNETHICAL.

How do you feel about the fact that you may have been sold this house by people who knew about the infestation?

How do you feel about the fact thta youwould knowingly be putting another family into what you consider hell?

arrghhh, I know mine isn't the popular opinion but I am truly saddened that I am in the minority on this.

I couldn't agree more.
I was just thinking if somebody came here to post "I just bought a house infested with bugs" everyone would be up in arms yelling and shouting how dare they sell you an infested house.

If I went through that kind of hell I sure wouldn't want to put another family though it. I would find every way I could to solve the problem. and if i still wanted to sell I would definitely mention it to potential buyers.

But it's just me. I guess I'm too honest


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Decluttering Nut* 
_______________

I second that .... Be careful .. you may be leaving a "paper trail" .. which a new buyer could use against you ... They could come after you stating you had "knowledge of an issue"

Hugs again

Uh hello- she DOES have knowledge of the issue!


----------



## shershine (Feb 23, 2003)

Most bugs don't bother me. We rent and we have lots of spiders and termites. The house has really bad insulation and has so many ways to get in that there's no way to keep them out. I am the resident spider catcher (always have been) and as long as they're not too big I just pick them up with my hand and drop them outside. I know, I'm weird.







But I've never been bitten. The only ones I absolutely cannot stand are ROACHES. Gross!!! And unfortunately, we do have those too.







I clean like crazy and I have done everything safe to get rid of them and the problem has decreased significantly. But I do see a couple pop up every once in awhile.







I would love to move to a nicer place but that would probably mean going up a few hundred dollars in rent, and we can't afford that. This place is way under market for our area already!


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

I don't really understand how moving is cheaper than paying more money to control the problem. Moving is hugely expensive. I know that you don't have to actually take out walls and flooring, they drill holes and apply insecticide, my parents have done this. If they are really in your walls then you have a much bigger problem than the bugs. Your walls should absolutely not be moist and I'd be worried about mold growth. Is your house new or old? Some newer houses are having issues with moisture in the wall cavity. But it sounds most likely that they are outside your house and coming in from what I've read and that treating the soil and spraying insectide outside as a barrier would likely be effective, although I'm not sure if you've tried that already or not. Is it possible that you have paper insulation in the attic that could be moist? I'd check that out. We do and we had some bugs at one point that dh said came from there.


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Mamas.... can we keep this thread on the positive energy please ..... I started this thread because of an on-going fight that my dh and myself have been having for 4 years....

We have been trying to solve this issue for a solid four years now.....I want out for the sake of my sanity, for my children and the health of my marriage......... we will do everything possible to help the issue in the most positive way.


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

:shudder:

Just reading this post is giving me goosebumps, soooo.... NO WAY! I can NOT deal with bugs.


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

I don't know anything about springtails, do they live outside too? I have read that chickens even being outside reduces bugs inside. We are getting chickens pretty soon, I have lived in the a spider house for over a year and it is getting warmer and I have already been after them.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radhanuga* 
I couldn't agree more.
I was just thinking if somebody came here to post "I just bought a house infested with bugs" everyone would be up in arms yelling and shouting how dare they sell you an infested house.

If I went through that kind of hell I sure wouldn't want to put another family though it. I would find every way I could to solve the problem. and if i still wanted to sell I would definitely mention it to potential buyers.

But it's just me. I guess I'm too honest

















:


----------



## mel_rak (Feb 20, 2008)

Good luck to you. We once lived with lots of ants. Moved after finding one in baby's diaper. At least yours don't bite..







: Wishing you a new bug free home.

Mel


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radhanuga* 
I was just thinking if somebody came here to post "I just bought a house infested with bugs" everyone would be up in arms yelling and shouting how dare they sell you an infested house.

If I went through that kind of hell I sure wouldn't want to put another family though it. I would find every way I could to solve the problem. and if i still wanted to sell I would definitely mention it to potential buyers.

But it's just me. I guess I'm too honest


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

no, I could NOT live in a house full of bugs. OMG, how have you lasted 4 years??? yucks...

We also have ladybugs, ALOT of ladybugs. I started a thread about them a few months ago and learned that they leave pheremones when its warm so they can find the warmth again when its cold. I was just in the main floor bathroom and there were 4 of them on the blinds and window, tho that window hasn't been opened for months. They don't bother me tho... spiders or other bugs tho! Nooooooooooo!!


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *comfybuns* 
I am so shocked that you all are worried about leaving a paper trail and NOT about the fact that whomever buys this house is unknowingly going into a bug infestation. It may not be illegal but it os definetely UNETHICAL.

How do you feel about the fact that you may have been sold this house by people who knew about the infestation?

How do you feel about the fact thta youwould knowingly be putting another family into what you consider hell?

arrghhh, I know mine isn't the popular opinion but I am truly saddened that I am in the minority on this.

What she said.

I am really just floored that so many people don't seem to have a problem with this.
I'm not attacking the OP. I can understand that she is feeling desperate. However, I would expect some gentle advice steering her back towards the question of the ethical dubiousness (is that a word?) of tricking someone else into carrying your burden.
I hope you can find a better solution than simply putting the problem off on someone else. Good luck.


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

p.s. I voted no.

My best friend lived in an apartment that was overrun with ants for a few weeks every spring, and it drove me nuts just visiting. They were everywhere. I couldn't imagine waking up at night and walking to the bathroom in the dark, in my bare feet... ugh. And they were in the toilet, for goodness' sake!

I kid you not, my friend was working on her Phd in entomology at the time, and it gave her the heebie-jeebies. Bugs are one thing, infestations are quite another!


----------



## rebeccalizzie (Apr 1, 2005)

Just in case your house doesn't sell...I agree that moving is hugely expensive, if nothing else realtor fees are a lot more than I imagine it would cost to have this problem totally taken care of. Our house isn't worth that much and realtor fees and closing costs were going to be around $10,000 (we just took it off the market). If you took out a home equity loan to have the problem totally taken care of, you'd probably still end up spending less money than moving.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:

Originally Posted by comfybuns
I am so shocked that you all are worried about leaving a paper trail and NOT about the fact that whomever buys this house is unknowingly going into a bug infestation. It may not be illegal but it os definetely UNETHICAL.

How do you feel about the fact that you may have been sold this house by people who knew about the infestation?

How do you feel about the fact thta youwould knowingly be putting another family into what you consider hell?

arrghhh, I know mine isn't the popular opinion but I am truly saddened that I am in the minority on this.








I understand wanting to move, I know I couldn't live there, but at the very least you have a responsibility to be honest about the problem with any future buyers. Stop worrying about whether or not its legal and think about how you would have liked to have been treated.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Moving and taking out a new mortgage for our "new" house cost us $7,000. It was a huge expense. That doesn't even include the money we paid to a re agent to sell our old trailor.

How about a really good home inspector - NOT a pest inspector. It's advised if you're selling your house (to know what the buyer's inspector will find), and if you move to a new house, you should have that one inspected anyway, so if you get away with just hiring one and staying in your house, you're golden.
I really think it's a house issue - there is a moisture problem somewhere, whether it's a leaky roof, badly sloped landscaping, a plumbing or sewer leak, or bad windows. I think that you could do lots of stuff to moisture seal and insect seal your house. Expanding foam has many uses.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelS* 
...
We have been trying to solve this issue for a solid four years now.....I want out for the sake of my sanity, for my children and the health of my marriage......... we will do everything possible to help the issue in the most positive way.









Rachel,
I am so sorry for what you are going through. What state do you live in?

The ethical issue may seem grey because the bugs don't do any actual harm. However, to the extent that they thrive on moisture they do tend to suggest that you have some sort of water problem. Which is a huge issue for most buyers these days because that can lead to mold problems.

While it may depend upon the jurisdiction you live in, arguably the previous seller had a duty to disclose something that was not readily discoverable by inspection (because of the time of year). Not only because the bugs hint at a moisture problem but also because people don't like to live with bugs, it creeps them out. And that alone may amount to a "material defect", requiring disclosure, because it affects the value of the property. The mere fact that you want to get out is evidence of that, notwithstanding your husband's attitude.

Again, I'm not familiar with your jurisdiction, but I think it's likely that you may have recovered some damages from the Seller and or their agent if you had made a claim in a timely fashion. My guess is that 4 years is too late but you may want to check with an attorney ASAP just to make sure.

Even if the Statute of Limitations hasn't run out yet you still have the problem of proving how long the infestation has existed, unless you have concrete evidence such as a pest inspection dating back to the first bug season you were living there.

Aside from the ethical issue, I don't think you have the option of not disclosing this since --to use a phrase coined during the Reagan administration-- you don't seem to have "plausible deniability". Especially if you have consulted with any pest inspectors since there would be a paper trail.

If I'm correct then I think you need to take a hard look at the transaction costs involved with the sale of one home and the purchase of another, especially when you factor in any price adjustment to your home due to the bugs. My guess is that you would be much better off taking that money and using it to tackle the bug problem more aggressively.

I would start with checking the grading of the property and making sure it slopes away from the house, removing any mulch or dense vegetation near the house, fixing downspouts, checking the plumbing for any leaks, checking the roof, siding and windows, for any leaks, etc. Hire an inspector with a moisture meter if necessary.

Some of the info from other posters suggests that a spring may be the source of the problem. You may want to check with your neighbors or the town to see if there is one on your property. You may need to build one or more dry wells or some french drains.

I wish I had an easier suggestion.

Good luck and please keep us posted.
~Cath


----------



## b&c'smama (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *comfybuns* 
I am so shocked that you all are worried about leaving a paper trail and NOT about the fact that whomever buys this house is unknowingly going into a bug infestation. It may not be illegal but it os definetely UNETHICAL.

How do you feel about the fact that you may have been sold this house by people who knew about the infestation?

How do you feel about the fact thta youwould knowingly be putting another family into what you consider hell?

arrghhh, I know mine isn't the popular opinion but I am truly saddened that I am in the minority on this.


I so agree! OP, I do not want to flame you, but selling the house without disclosing this is WRONG! It may be actually illegal, but even if it is not, is definitely *morally wrong*. You may want to just move on, but what about doing the right thing? What about being able to look at yourself in the mirror? What about living with the fact that you've just screwed some other poor family? What about Karma?

If you truly think the previous owners may have known about this, get a lawyer and go after them to get it cleaned up... even if that means tearing down walls, landscaping, etc. If you can't prove it, or it has been too long, get a loan and take care of it yourself. I'd rather live with debt than sell the house to some poor unsuspecting people.


----------



## b&c'smama (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathMac* 

If I'm correct then I think you need to take a hard look at the transaction costs involved with the sale of one home and the purchase of another, especially when you factor in any price adjustment to your home due to the bugs. My guess is that you would be much better off taking that money and using it to tackle the bug problem more aggressively.


This is an excellent point. We were considering selling our home recently and the Seller's Costs (Realtor fees, other fees, taxes, etc.) was over 32K. Add onto that the cost of actually moving (boxes, moving supplies, moving truck, etc.). Moving is not cheap!


----------



## candipooh (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemysunshine* 
I know nothing about the kind of bugs you have, but we live in an area that gets crazy amounts of ants inside during the hot months. Basically from May/June until November or so, we are overrun with the darn things. We deal with it.


That is what we deal with. Dp keeps at me like it is my fault. But no matter how much I clean the ants still come in.

To the op







s


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

RachelS,
I did a little research and found something that suggests that there is a 3 year statute for intentional misrepresentatation but there may be a 6 year statute for breach of contract.

Please double check the seller's disclosure form and consider consulting an attorney. Even if you don't have a strong case your claim may have some nuisance value which could defray your expenses.

Columbus Real Estate
Tuesday,* December 18, 2007 2:24 PM
By Ilyce Glink
OHIO REAL ESTATE MATTERS
http://www.columbusrealestate.com/li...ntsellers.html

Q: We bought a home in November 2000, and the seller didn't inform us of a flooding problem in the driveway when it rains. The inspection didn't reveal the problem (it was dry at the time). When we realized the extent of the problem, we had to change the pitch of the driveway.

Are we entitled to file a breach-of-contract claim (which has a six-year statute of limitations) as opposed to an intentional misrepresentation claim, which has only a three-year statute of limitations?

A: In some cases, if a seller fails to disclose a defect, a buyer might have the right to terminate the contract before the sale of the home; in other cases, the seller might be liable for the repairs to fix the defect, along with lawyers' fees.

The best thing for a seller is to be honest and disclose what he or she knows about a home. If the seller is unsure whether a potential defect is material, the seller is better off disclosing the issue.

As for a breach of contract or misrepresentation, you would have to determine whether your contract has any description from your seller on the water issue and your driveway. If your contract contains this, you don't have a breach-of-contract claim or a claim for intentional misrepresentation.

HTH,
~Cath


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelS* 







Hey Mamas.... can we keep this thread on the positive energy please ..... I started this thread because of an on-going fight that my dh and myself have been having for 4 years....

We have been trying to solve this issue for a solid four years now.....I want out for the sake of my sanity, for my children and the health of my marriage......... we will do everything possible to help the issue in the most positive way.









mama,
i am really sorry that you have these horrible bugs. that would make me feel crazy too.

but you can't just try to sneakily unload your problem on somebody else. it doesn't matter how much it sucks, how gross it is, how it has made you crazy for the past 4 years.... none of those things make it okay for you to pawn the problem off on somebody else.

honestly, i am quite horrified at how many people on this thread are giving you advice on how to get away it.

it really really sucks, but it's your problem. if you can't fix it and you do sell the house then you have to be honest with your buyers.

again, i am sorry you are in this situation.


----------



## mommaof3boz (Feb 15, 2006)

haven't read the whole thread but heres a link of the springtails. BEWARE LOTS OF BUGS
http://www.whatsthatbug.com/springtails.html


----------



## b&c'smama (Oct 31, 2005)

I googled springtail extermination and found this article: http://www.bugspray.com/article/springtail.html Sounds like getting rid of them is a long term project with lots of toxic chemicals, but I would rather do that then sell the house to some other people and stick them with the problem.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

No I could not and would not.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

No - your decription freaks me out. I know that all homes have bugs - but you don't usually see them THAT much, right?! Out of sight, out of mind, lol!


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

This made me think of that Oprah episode when she went to this colonial time village for a week or something and it showed how the flies were EVERYWHERE around them while they ate. I just could not do it. I usually do not mind bugs too much but inside my hoem is a different story, so I can understand hwo it must make you feel! When we were homeless a couple years back we had to deal with bugs EVERYWHERE around our food, beds, etc... (we lived in tents) and I know for me one of the best parts of moving into tsi apartment was NO MORE BUGS! Hugs to you! Hope your home sells soon!


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Thank you CathMac!! I really really appreciate the info you have posted.... I have made my dh read both of your posts!







We are now looking at other options based on what the actual facts are.....

Thank you Mamas for all the great encouraging words.







I appreciate this community so much and just absolutely love being apart of MDC.... I am here *everyday* to learn from all the great caring Mamas on here and enjoy the constant love and support that I have received and given for the last year and a half.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

OMG,OMG I could not live with bugs like that! Those things look creepy!








Mama, that would affect me emotionally too!

That being said, I do think it is unethical to sell the house without disclosing the bug issue.

I would be interested to know:

*Do your neighbors or other people in your area have this problem too?*

If yes, it might just be one of things that happens in your area, if no, there is a problem with your house.


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 
OMG,OMG I could not live with bugs like that! Those things look creepy!








Mama, that would affect me emotionally too!

That being said, I do think it is unethical to sell the house without disclosing the bug issue.

I would be interested to know:

*Do your neighbors or other people in your area have this problem too?*

If yes, it might just be one of things that happens in your area, if no, there is a problem with your house.

Yes... this is a problem with my area.... from what I am have heard it is not completely uncommon...


----------



## RachelS (Jul 21, 2006)

Okay.... I have to address the flamming and name calling of me being unethical.... I would never do anything unethical as I have very high moral and values....

My dh and I have been talking about this since I originally posted.... I have to agree with him on many points... I have a VERY VERY sensitive eye for these things... he has only seen a few bugs.... when I see many...
in addition.... not one single specialist that has been here has ever said that we have a serious issue with the bugs... with most they can't even find them....okay.... maybe I am a bit crazy .... I don't know... could be I guess.... I definitely see them and experience them and hate them...... hmmmmmmm.... maybe now is a good time to mention I have some huge issues with OCD.....









Anyway......I will definitely do everything in this process in a ethical manner.... I may be a bit crazy... but unethical.... definitely not.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

The fact that this is a common problem in your area eases my mind a little bit about the disclosure issue, if you have buyers from within the same area, they may expect the bugs. Do you plan on moving to a new area?

As far as being called "unethical" I don't think anyone is calling you directly unethical at this point. I do think people are expressing their opinion that if you were to sell this house during a time when the bugs were not in season and purposefully not disclose about the bug season, that would be unethical because you would be with-holding information that for many people, would be very important to know. This is my opinion, however, if this is truly a seasonal problem for most residents in your area, then I think the importance of the disclosure is a little bit different.

I know we all don't disclose every little thing about our houses when we sell them but something like a re-occuring seasonal bug infestation is a big deal (obviously, look at the stress it is causing you!).

Most of us don't know what it is like to be in your shoes and I don't think anyone is trying to point the finger. I realize you are just trying to do what is best for your family. But to an outsider (which we all are), selling a house that has a re-occuring seasonal bug infestation without disclosing that information, is wrong. Sometimes we need another set of eyes to assess the situation, even if its not what we want to hear.


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelS* 
The bugs are EVERYWHERE!..... on the floors and walls, in my childrens tubs of toys, in our drawers, in the kitchen cuboards, on the kitchen table, in the linens....

i guess this could mean different things. i could honestly say i've found bugs in my closet, in my dresser, on my bed, in my bathroom, in my little boy's room, in a basket of my baby's clothes (he has no dresser). it sounds really bad, but that was one bug in each of those places at one time or another.

i took your post to mean, at any given time during the height of the infestation, the bugs are present in your living spaces. they're visible on the floors and walls, in the cupboards and drawers, not hard to find. if that's not the case - if it's a bug here and a bug there, where maybe you see a few over the course of an entire day - i wouldn't call that an infestation.

that's still gross and would still give me major heebie jeebies (because i'd be constantly on guard, expecting to see them everywhere), so i'm not trying to negate your feelings, but . . . how bad is it, really? does your home become _infested_, or do a few bugs get in? if the pest people don't think you have an infestation and sometimes can't even find any bugs (am i understanding that correctly?), maybe they're right.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Under no circumstances could I live in a house full of bugs. Uggh.


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

no.freaking.way

And I would take legal action against someone who sold me the house without informing me of the full extent of the problem. I think you should look into doing the same if it is still possible after 4 years.


----------



## SneakyPie (Jan 13, 2002)

OK. So if several professional exterminators have told you there is not a serious problem, AND you say you have a strong OCD situation (I am assuming that it is actually diagnosed) -- then while I could not live in a house 'full of bugs,' it sounds like you may be the only one perceiving it as 'full' of them. And clicking on links may be just winding you up further, not helping you get a realistic view of the situation.

I'm not sure what the actual problem is either, from your OP. Is your DH proposing to sell the house and you are resisting b/c you feel it is infested? I don't have a handle on what you would like to have happen.

Are you in any kind of therapy for the OCD situation? If so have you considered chatting w/your counselor about it? IF you think it might help. Good luck selling, in any case!


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelS* 
Thank you CathMac!! I really really appreciate the info you have posted.... I have made my dh read both of your posts!







We are now looking at other options based on what the actual facts are...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelS* 
...
My dh and I have been talking about this since I originally posted.... I have to agree with him on many points... I have a VERY VERY sensitive eye for these things... he has only seen a few bugs.... when I see many...
in addition.... not one single specialist that has been here has ever said that we have a serious issue with the bugs... with most they can't even find them....okay.... maybe I am a bit crazy .... I don't know... could be I guess.... I definitely see them and experience them and hate them...... hmmmmmmm.... maybe now is a good time to mention I have some huge issues with OCD.....







...

RachelS,
I'm glad you found my input helpful. Now may be a good time to mention that I handled Real Estate Errors and Omissions (malpractice) claims as an adjuster for an insurance company for awhile. I may have even handled some claims in Ohio but it was a long time ago so any feedback from me is no substitute for consulting with a practicing attorney in your jurisdiction.

I'm glad the scope of the problem may not be quite as bad as your initial description suggested. (Although I suspect it's bad enough if you have to cover things up while you are cooking, as you described.) However, unless you are a hyper sensitive "Felix Unger" type then most of what I said earlier probably still applies. There are enough people that are creeped out by bugs that it very likely affects the value of your property. Even people that aren't bothered themselves are aware that others are and would be concerned about resale value for that reason. Not to mention that even a minor infestation may suggest a water problem with the potential to get worse.

Unfortunately unless you had an inspection in the first year and the infestation was bad enough to create the inference that it wasn't a new problem, then you may have a hard time establishing that the problem pre-existed your ownership and that the previous owners should have known about it.

On the other hand, depending upon the underlying reason it's entirely possible that it's worse some years and better during others. For instance if you were to learn that it's primarily because of a nearby spring you might find that it is worse during rainy years. So if the first year you were there it was relatively dry then it would make sense that you wouldn't find out until a year when it was rainy. Which would be good news since arguably the statute didn't start running until you discovered the problem and you might still be able to make a claim based on intentional misrepresentation, in addition to breach of contract.

In any event, even if the bugs themselves are more of a nuisance than anything I'd recommend getting to the bottom of it to make sure the underlying problem isn't serious ... while you may still have time to pursue a remedy against the seller, and possibly any sellers' agents.

I should note that any agents may have been on constructive notice if the neighborhood was known to have a problem. So I'd try to find out if others in your neighborhood have the same problem and while you are at it see if anyone remembers the previous owners having a problem. Also, you might try asking any inspectors or pest companies if they have any records for the previous owners.

And contact a few attorneys ASAP. Many attorneys will give a free initial consultation.

But please, do not stick your head in the sand and tell yourself it isn't that bad; and hope it gets better or at least doesn't get worse.

Good luck and keep us posted.
~Cath


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Rachel, you're not crazy! I would be really freaked out also...mind you, I have a horrible phobia. I'm not sure I'd ever be able to come back in the house. I could NEVER live in the south with all the critters that live down there.


----------

